# New Beetle Convertible Cabin Filter Installation DIY



## adam_schwarz (Jul 20, 2011)

This tutorial will walk you through the process I used to install a cabin air filter in my 2008 Beetle Cabriolet. These models were sold without this function installed. The cabin air filter will filter exterior air before it is processed through your climate control system. 

I take no responsibility for anything you do. 

Time: 30-40 minutes

Difficulty: Novice

Parts Needed:
•	Cabin Filter Housing (1C1 819 640 A01C)
•	Cabin Filter Housing Frame (1J0 819 648 A)
•	Cabin Filter (1J0 819 644 A)

Tools Needed
•	T20 Torx Bit (You can use a socket combination; I used a 90 degree key)
•	10mm long socket with small socket wrench
•	Vacuum Cleaner

The dust and pollen filter is located near the right forward corner of the instrument panel at the base of the windshield. It is covered by trim panels removed from the interior of the vehicle.










1.	With clean hands and clean dash for grip, firmly push the center dashboard forward until it notches; you will feel it release. Lift up to remove. May take some fiddling, be patient.










2.	Remove two (2) securing screws under center console. Lift right side plenum panel cover up while carefully releasing from clips along front and rear edges. Do NOT use the screw-strip-area to pull up on the cover, it will snap off easily. The cover is held with snap-in clips and need a slight jerk to release. There are four along each edge and they are parallel to each other. Work your way from the center towards the A-Pillar. 










3.	Lift cover slightly and remove stereo cord from metal clip. Remove harness from speaker by pressing on both sides of the harness (Holy, a normal harness!) and pull it backwards. 

4.	Pull right side plenum panel cover toward center of vehicle and out of retainer in A-Pillar to remove.










5.	Underneath you will find the cover for the climate control box where the cabin filter is stored. Remove the four (4) fat head torx screws from the front edge of the cover. Be careful not to drop them in behind the glove box. Remove the two (2) skinny head torx screws from the upper left side of the cover. It should now pop upwards as a release. 










6.	The easiest way I found to remove this cover (its tight) is to lift the front edge up past the lip of the dashboard. It feels like it doesn’t fit that way but with some gentle encouragement you can get it over this lip. Then it slides out pretty easily. All other ways lead to a stuck cover.

7.	Welcome to the Plenum! Take your vacuum cleaner and vacuum out this cavity; next to the ECU as well. You don’t want any of the crap falling into your fan once you remove the screen. 

8.	Once you’ve vacuumed out the plenum area, use a 10mm socket wrench to remove the two plastic nuts that secure the screen to the fan box. *Keep deez nuts!* Remove plastic windscreen cover, it will not be reused.

9.	Do another pass with the vacuum cleaner.

10.	Remove the black plastic airflow piece that looks like a giant wave; right behind the screen you just removed. It has one (1) T20 torx screw and one (1) plastic 10mm nut. Once these two pieces are removed the wave piece should slide right out, it will not be reused.










11.	Take your cabin air filter box and wiggle into the plenum cavity. The longer overhang goes toward the steering wheel. The two holes line up with where you removed the nuts.










12.	Ensure the filter housing is sitting flush on the top of the fan box opening. Use the nuts you saved from Step 7 and reattach, securing the filter box. Do not over torque or you will strip the plastic nuts against the metal posts. As long as it creates a nice seal you are good; there is a soft rubber seal in there to do the rest.

13.	Unpackage your new cabin air filter and your cabin filter-housing frame. With the airflow arrow pointing down towards the ground, snuggle the air filter into the frame. Ensure that the entire filter is inside of the frame, especially on the ends. I made the mistake of leaving some filter fabric over the rails of the frame and it will not secure into the housing.










14.	Angle the backside of the filter and frame into the backside of the housing, ensuring that the back two sides go down first and the filter is all the way in towards the back. Then ‘close’ the filter by pushing the frame downwards. You will see two tabs on the filter housing that need to be pulled back with your finger AS you push down on the filter frame. Once the tab catches the frame, slide the tab forward so it does not come loose. You may need to complete the two tabs in unison. Be patient, it will get there!










15.	Going back to Step 5, install remaining components in reverse of removal.


Filter replacement schedule is every 32,000km or 20,000miles.

I welcome any and all feedback! Thanks.


----------

